# â??????  â???¥  I want to be...  â???ªâ???« "Getting Stronger" â???ªâ???«



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2008)

"Me in the corner with a good looking daughter
I dropped my drawers and it was *Welcome Back Kotter*"



Been a while since I posted prolly a year or so here...


I am four weeks out from having my Bicep reattached, and went to the gym and touched a weight for the first time today.

Nothing to speak of, but it made me realize that I have to start
recording what I am doing in order to make progress out of this thing.

So, I will journal and repost here for my own entertainment more than anything...

I have two more weeks before I can start rehab and prolly soft tissue work on the biceps.

But I think before that, I can do some non-pulling lifts and stretching.
I won't have any workouts to post this weekend as I did legs on Wednesday, and am Hiking this weekend, but maybe i'll list my other stuff too as it is fitness oriented.

Thanks for stopping in, and take it easy on me-- for being such a slug.


THERE WILL BE PROGRESS MADE IN HERE!!!  FAST...  You'll see


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2008)

1st Logged Gym Visit...


Went to gym...
Laid by pooule for 1.5 hours in the sun
and looked at all the hot moms and teenie boppers.


----------



## goob (Jun 14, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> 1st Logged Gym Visit...
> 
> 
> Went to gym...
> ...


 
Sounds like a fuckin-A workout for me.  

If you have any doubts, at least the muscles controlling your eyes and.... got stronger.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2008)

*SUN 15JN08*

Decided it would be a good idea to get off my FATASS...

Talked to my friend Tom who is a Gnarly mountain man.
He told me about this pleasant little route up the north side of Humphreys Peak.  End of a Fire road, goes up a gully to a nice little spring...

Wow, "fresh air"... I think...

So, I go to the Roller Derby last night, and I was supposed to be DD
but flaked out on the guys so I wouldn't have to drive them back home.
and then drive all the way back to the mountain in the morning.

So I invite my friend to the Derby, have dinner w/her afterward, and crash
on her sofa instead of driving all the way home.
(We went to Chilis...  I had Steak and mashed potatoes, and complained and got a 2nd lump of mashed potatoes for free...    I wolf it all- like its going out of style...  I NEED POWER)

So I set the alarm for 2:50am, get about 4 hours sleep,
and jump in the car and drove the three hours to the chapel by the mountain.    When I get there, I change out of my shorts, break out my stove, and cook up a large batch of oatmeal with a cup of Activa thrown in for favor.  I jump in the back of my car and crash out for another hour while the food digests.

Next thing you know my buddies wife is rapping on the hatch...
I get up say hello, good morning, chat for 2-3 minutes, and follow them to the Fire road and trail head.

Weather looks good so far..  (Itâ??????s going on 8am)

We get to the end of the road, boot-up, dawn our packs, and head outâ???¦
Itâ??????s a couple mile hike through the woods up to Bismarck lake, which is about 8400ft- I thinkâ???¦

Another half mile of walking takes us to the edge of the meadow and the last line of sight we can find..
We start in to the deep woods striking a curved path up a knoll and around towards a draw-like gully that will eventually lead us to what is supposed to be an old water pipeline that go to a spring.

The woods are super-tough going as the brush and trees are thick and there are huge couliers of snow strewn through this part of the forest stillâ???¦   It takes us a few hours and several thousand feet, to get to the far side of the gully and to a point nearly above the treeline where we have visibility of the tundra and snowfields above.

We are now getting a bit tired and have to start digging in for that conditioning that allows us to keep pushing.
We all stop for a power-bar and then continue to zigzag our way up the hill, cutting from snow to scree, choosing the line of least resistanceâ???¦

At about 11,000ft, we split into three different ascent lines, in order to sweep the gully for the old cistern, which is the source of the springâ???¦    We end up individually switchbacking another 1000ft through some really crappy football sized lava fall and decent snow, coming up empty handedâ???¦  NO SPRING SOURCE!

We decide to keep chugging toward the summit and try to finish the climb, until one of us glances at our watch
And figures that it is nearly three in the afternoon..

Drizzle is starting to come down, we are at 12,100ft or so, the wind is picking up and we STILL have to get all the way back down through that godforsaken forest to get back to the carsâ???¦ (and I have a two-and-a-half hour drive back home also)â???¦

We decide to cut our losses and head homeâ???¦  Knowing that we wasted a lot of time wandering around the lower elevation looking for that spring sourceâ???¦

We get back down to about 11,500ft where the wind is much less and we can hear each other talk.
Decide on a course shoot an azimuth with the compass directly at Bismarck lake (which we can see, as we are still well, above the tree line)â???¦

We slog for hours and hours down through the forestâ???¦  I am wondering now if we are lost and circlingâ???¦

But we end up coming out about 200 yards to the left of Bismarck lake into the same meadow we crossed earlier.
NOT TO SHABBY.

We have a few more calm miles stroll back to the cars and we get there just before 6pm.

Nice trip, we kind of failed..
No summit, and no discovery of the spring sourceâ???¦

Oh well, at least it was a good workout.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2008)

TUES 17JN081715

I only have one arm as I am still only five weeks out from surgery...
These WOs reflect that.

SMITH SQT
90*8
110*8
160*8
200*8
240*8
270*8
320*5
360*3 - looked ok, I get nervous not being able to grip the bar

CYBX SEATED LEG CURL
155*8
175*8
200*8
205*8

PWR HACK SQT
360*10
630*10
810*10

(for fun)
FRT SQT
65*3
95*3
135*5


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2008)

WED 18JN081515

30MIN Stairs @ 8



Note: this was good to get me off my ass
after being high on Vicodin for 3 weeks,
sitting on the couch eating potato chips...

But I hate it!...   Need to get outside and do more cardio.


----------



## cadnkides (Jun 18, 2008)

cool to see another climber here. i have been climbiing for 5 years now, just need to drop from 180 to 160 and i will be all set.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2008)

Diet schmiet...

Start training for a long hike
you will HAVE to loose weight.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2008)

What I mean is:  Gravity does not favor "The Fat"


----------



## cadnkides (Jun 19, 2008)

when climbing that is true just more reason to be as slim as possible no place for bulk in the climbers worlds.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2008)

FRI 20JN081600

TREADMILL
Walk 0.5 @ 4.0
RUN 0.9 @ 7.0 > 0.1 @ 8
Walk 0.25 (boring)

1st time running since surgery...
I have been avoiding because I thought it would be too much bouncing around...   Didn't feel bad at all...  I dont know how much treadmill I can take though probably no more than 30min...


BENCH
65*10
95*10
95*10
95*10

DB STNDG SHOULDER PRS + LATL RAISE
5*10 + 5*10
7.5*10 + 7.5*10
7.5*10 + 7.5*10
7.5*10 + 7.5*10

Cant do much upper body without incorporating that bicep - 

Broke up w/my GF last night...
Unfortunately, that only makes me want to go "crush it" in the gym
and I'm not very effective at that right now.
(sux 2B me but U were alright)

Im going to eat some pizza, sleep it off and go for a tough hike in the early AM.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2008)

Ooh, just got phone call that advanced hiking group is going up north to trail hike the same mountain I did last week!

Might meet some interesting chix?
I have better offers though.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2008)

SUN 22JN081045

SMTH SQT
70*8
120*8
160*8
220*8
280*8 > tempo too quick
330*4 > food pwr feelng low (scary weakness)
PARTIALS - 2/3 SQT
380*6 > Easy

SETD LEG CRL (cybx)
160*8
180*8
205*8
205*8 > like butta

FS - No Hands (frankenstein)
95*5
135*5
155*5
175*fail  (unable to shelf bar, due to lack of delts)

195*2 w/fingers
225*2   "     (deep)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2008)

MON 23JN081600

30min stairs @ aerobic-7

INCL BENCH
95*12
95*12
95*12
95*12

DB LATL RAISE
7.5*12
10*12
10*12
10*12


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2008)

TUES 24JN081600

25min stairs @ aerobic8 + 5min @ 10

-------------------------------------------------------

Lost my security clearance at work due to a new policy
no one knows who instituted...

I dont know whats going to happen, but i might be out of a job!?!?

that doesn't want to make me workout much


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 25, 2008)

WED 25JN08

Sat around and moped about my job, my GF leaving, and the colony of ants that moved into my kitchen yesterday.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 26, 2008)

THURS 26JN081530

Stairs

35min @ aerobic-8 + 5min @ aerobic-10


--------------------------

Bad news...

was shifting a box around at work (small box)
and felt something pop in the bicep - 

I think I may have blown a suture - 

I'm really fuckin bummed, because:
1. I wasn't lifting anything that heavy or strenuous (which shows how fragile the thing is)
2. I may now have to go back under the knife!!


----------



## goob (Jun 27, 2008)

Ouch, thats a bummer monkey. Just when you were starting to get back into it.  Was it painful?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Ouch, thats a bummer monkey. Just when you were starting to get back into it.  Was it painful?



Not really, but it had a real creepy feeling like something just wasn't right -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 28, 2008)

SAT 28JN080930

Wanted to get to the gym at 8, but didn't make it.

STAIRS
35min @ aerobic 8 + 5min @ aerobic 11


INCL BNCH
45*10
65*10
85*10
105*10, 10, 10, 

DB LATL RAISE
10*10, 10, 10, 10

I'm depressed and don't want to screw my surgery up any more
than I may already have...

I have to keep telling myself that I have done all I can do for today.
Call the surgeon, make an APPT, get an MRI, ETC...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 21, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> I'm depressed and don't want to screw my surgery up any more
> than I may already have...
> 
> I have to keep telling myself that I have done all I can do for today.
> Call the surgeon, make an APPT, get an MRI, ETC...



The MRI report shows conclusively that the bicep is re-torn, and my surgeon isn't confident about the success of a 2nd surgery...

I may have to go elsewhere again - 



Headed to california for a few days to go walk up Mt. Whitney
Hope this clears my head.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2008)

wow...

Oh yeah, I did that, and some workouts too
actually got a little strength back...

But I am still in limbo, as the surgeon who fixed my bicep doesn't want to try to do it again...


I have what is probably a 50% loss of torsional strength in my right wrist
and the contracting strength of my bicep is probably less, as the repair is degrading further...

I have an appt with another surgeon again this week
I hope this shit ends with a working repair soon!

With all medical science can do, I can't believe they cant
fix my freaking arm.


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2008)

you ever hiked here?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2008)

fufu said:


> you ever hiked here?



No but that is very cool, where is that?


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2008)

AZ, I thought you may have been there.

The Wave, Arizona - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 23, 2008)

fufu said:


> AZ, I thought you may have been there.
> 
> The Wave, Arizona - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I've driven by vermillion cliffs, but never knew about the wave...

Thats indian country up there, and if you hike into a remote place
like that, chances are the navajo's will steal your car while youre out.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2008)

Bicep update:

have appt to get stitches out TUES...

I will get detailed report of tissue damage and or complications that were discovered in last weeks surgery.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 26, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Bicep update:
> 
> have appt to get stitches out TUES...
> 
> I will get detailed report of tissue damage and or complications that were discovered in last weeks surgery.



No news...  Bad or Good...

Basically when they went in last time, there was a lot of scarring
in the forearm where the tendon attaches, and the Doc was too scared to
cut into that for fear of slicing an artery.

He also spoke of an achilles tendonal graft procedure,
but dismissed it and said he wouldn't do it.

So I am just in limbo at this point with no real direction
and an arm that has about 50% strength, and will blow out if I push it.

Sucky place to be!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2008)

Bummer.......but I'm sure you'll recover


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 29, 2008)

Well the trick is...  I have to have a more dangerous, more invasive/damaging
surgery to reattach and re-tension the tendon...

If that happens this year, which I hope it will
that puts me into mid next summer to have capability of any kind in the arm.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 29, 2008)

Good news.

I finally got hold of this quirky dude that I'm supposed to riding out to Colorado with for the holiday...

I have been cramming tons of stairs and run/hikes in this week
I went nutz at the end of last week with the hiking after work.
and pushed it too far- too fast after my surgery...
Ended up getting a little dehydrated- mixed with the wrong food last Sunday
and puked for about 7hrs straight on Monday.

Worked out weakly tuesday, but it wasn't how I wanted to start the week
especially with a somewhat ambitious climbing trip coming on this quickly.


So i'll be gone till next week!

I'll post whatever snapshots I get from the mountains.
Hope Katrina II doesn't hit up there


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2008)

I had been trying to bulk as much "pushing" muscle as I can
B4 I do the next major event...

problem occurs when I go out on a week of climbing in colorado...
and lose MUCHO calories...

I will get ripped though - 


as I said my pressing strength is improving
but. my pulling strength (anything involving heavy bicep usage)
just plain sux

too bad cause my back used to be my strong suit.


ah, fawk


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 30, 2008)

Grand Canyon Death March in 3 days! 

Training:

Ran 6.5-7mile mountain loop today..

It was hard, but I was free running this loop in the spring w/times in around an hour...
I ran at 1:17 w/my UL Pack today,
and I think thats right on par w/where I was last year...

let me see if I can calculate the loop and/or elevation


----------



## Double D (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice long run.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 30, 2008)

Here is the loop in Google...
The Total Climb in the crux of the run is 1100ft

Google Maps

I works to zoom-in and use the satellite mode


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2008)

LAST WORKOUT BEFORE GC DEATH MARCH

Got home from work late and couldn't run to the tower road like I wanted...

I did this loop from the park near home...
It's about 5.25miles total
and has a crux elevation gain of about 450ft,
then a drop, then another 250ft climb.
(so, say 700ft total in under 3/4mile)

Google Maps


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh YEAH!

Ate CUP'o'SOUP at work...

CHocolate, chinese food, and still don't feel coma-like


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2008)

Today...

Death March success!

Crushed last years time by almost FOUR hours.
Every part of my body hurts.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 9, 2008)

Retore the Bicep last week (again)

Whatever the surgery was- this quack performed...
It certainly isn't healing, only repeatedly re-tearing.

I've had it, now another surgery!?!?
I just got my INCL BNCH back up to 225x12

and after the retear it feels all scary and heavy again.

I'm PO'd dangit


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2008)

Back from week of canyoneering up north...

Smelly or filthy?

(but super lean)


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry to hear about the bicep. that really sucks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2008)

fufu said:


> sorry to hear about the bicep. that really sucks.




Still went to the gym today...

And after the surgery, my goal will be to bulk back up a bit, as I wont be able to run or hike (get dirty)...

I may even retro-post my WO's in my journal, and of course post the recovery journal stuff!

thanks for stopping in!


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2008)

excelsior!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2008)

Its trult hard to be working out above the KEFE level with a partially torn Bicep...

I want to be a serious part of the group here, but feel myself failing
as of late...

My will to expand my lungs and be strong cardiovascularly
often superceceds my bodys ability to perform it seems
gosh how I wish I was 29 again ( under the toutalage of Pfunk)

I was a...   just "gut" "balls" strong powelifter
and a "work through the pain" Weightlifther.

Add those to lat years MMA training, tire flipping, ETC
it all = badass...

But now I feel like a wusssified sissiynanny.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2008)

Can you do anything with your arms at all? Like pressing?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2008)

fufu said:


> Can you do anything with your arms at all? Like pressing?



Yep, and thats it 

IE,

I cant lift suddenly (push press)
I cant lift DBs (cause I have to hoist them)
I cant pull in any way (lats)
Cant curl in any way
Cant hit shoulder DB work too much

ETC, ETC

Its BB bench and thats about it...
and trying to break plateaus is scary and Ican feel it in in
anything other than the middle ROM of the lift


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2008)

Hmm...

have you considered getting some heavy ass weighted vests and doing some conditioning work?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2008)

fufu said:


> Hmm...
> 
> have you considered getting some heavy ass weighted vests and doing some conditioning work?



Dont even go there...

I'll cook most every BB on this site!

I run 5-6miles in the local hills dodging rattlesnakes and heat exhaustion.

When was the last time you ran 6 miles with an 1100ft climb and some fist sized loose rock thrown into the trail just for fun?

I wish I could still do 300WO's and tire flips and splay drills.
but i'm a'skeered to do fast move stuff.

(Plus i've been hashing)


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2008)

my apologies for questioning your capacity to awesomeness.

how long until the bicep recovers?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2008)

fufu said:


> my apologies for questioning your capacity to awesomeness.
> 
> how long until the bicep recovers?



UR the man


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2008)

.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 30, 2008)

Surgical news:

Met with new DR today...
said no one is sure of the condition of bicep and or tendo material.
new MRI this friday!

Still weak, waiting for hope of a yes or no answer...

want to be strong again!


----------



## fufu (Oct 30, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 5, 2008)

Feeling stronger for no reason!?!?

(new GF?)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 6, 2008)

NO WO Today...

Did eat xtra chkn for lunch in starting attempt to gain a bit


Ran CoronaDeLoma tonight
Didn't do to bad!?!?

Colorado, the Death March, the 5day Grand Canyon thing,
and Hashing a few Xs a week,
has kept me in pretty good shape (surprise)

Am I ready for more?
I'll try


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2008)

how is the biceps going?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 9, 2008)

P-funk said:


> how is the biceps going?



I don't want to talk about it...

It might be healing, but I've thought that, three times before- already.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> I don't want to talk about it...
> 
> It might be healing, but I've thought that, three times before- already.



what does that mean?  what is going on?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 18, 2008)

P-funk said:


> what does that mean?  what is going on?



Arm "seems" to be getting stronger...

Although I took a nice slam, this weekend, promptly fracturing the middle toe on my left foot...

My plan:
Go on an involuntary bulk until I can run again!


Hope things work out -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 19, 2008)

GYM TODAY:

HAMMER STR PULLDWN
90x12
180x12
200x10, 10, 10, 10

BB ROW (supinated)
95x15
135x12
155x10, 10, 10, 10

WIDE BAR CBL ROW (standing, higher pull)
120x10, 10, 10, 10

BB SQT  (3/4 depth)
135x15
185x12
225x10
275x8
315x8
365x8

Actually compunded these in between the first four sets of the wide bar rows
then finshed the heavier sets by themselves



NOTES:
toe- little painful on the squats  (275+)
otherwise not bad...

No running or excessive use till saturday
(mild canyoneering expedition)

Happy about overall feel of the day.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 19, 2008)

Skunkadelic, you should be happy im doing pulling work again


----------

